# Which cities are known as the cheapest in Germany??



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2013)

Greetings
*I would like to know which cities are known to have the lowest cost of living in Germany??*
I have lived my entire life in Ecuador, but I have a German passport though 
By the moment I only speak Spanish and English, I´m planning to move to Germany to learn the language and then get a job
I´ve heard that the German government gives Financial Aid to EU citizens, so until I learn the language I want the Financial Aid to allow me don´t get stress about economical problems so I can focus learning German, that´s why I should move to a low cost of living city


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can compare living costs on www.numbeo.org
As a German citizen living in Germany, you might be eligible for state aid (Hartz-IV) as long as you are available to the job market (or cannot work for medical reasons). If you attend a language class full-time, you are not available for work, so get a good consultation from the relevant authorities (Arbeitsamt) first! The payments vary with the living cost at your location, so there is no point moving to a low-cost city. Also note that the money you'd get is very little and does allow survival, but not a pleasant existence. You also have to repay it to the state if you earn enough afterwards.

Edited to add: Applications for Hartz-IV can take some time (minimum weeks, sometimes months). Make sure you bring enough money for this initial period (and the rental deposit - three months is standard!).


----------

